# What is the Funniest/Dumbest Thing You have Ever Heard Someone say About Your Rats?



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I noticed a thread about some of the hurtful remarks people sometimes make about our beloved ratties, so I decided there should be a post about the lighter side of these comments and how hilariously dumb or ignorant people can be.

My favorite one went like this:

 --> (le me, walking into PetSmart. My huge, squishy hairless rat, Havoc, was perched on my shoulder).
Havoc > : *Squeak*

(I didn't notice it before, but the car next to me had four or five teenagers younger than I was in it. The driver's side window rolls down and a semi-ditzy girl pokes her head out at us).
SDG : "Hey, can I, like, ask you something?"
 (a little surprised): "Um...okay? What is it?"
: "Uh, like....what kind of dog is that?" 
(I wait to see if she or her friends are going to make some stupid remark and laugh, but they don't. I suddenly realize that she was serious). 
;D Me: "......AHAHAHAHAHA!" *runs into store laughing and trying to regain my composure*

Anyone ever had something like this happen, or equally funny or just plain dumb? ;D


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Before Midnight was neautered someone asked me what was the big sac on his end <.< I was like Uhmmmmmm =0 Really wanna know? 

I also had someone think Midnight had rabies when he popcorned and boy does he popcorn. LOL


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

LOL! I took Alban to work one day on my day off (pet store so I had no trouble bringing him in), and my boss remarked, "Da** he's got big balls!"


----------



## Zilla (May 9, 2012)

Mostly I get "Aww, what kind of hamster is that?". And then I say "Oh, it's a rat." and I get an ew or a gross and they back away. Like, really? It was cute until you found out it was a rat?

Second most common thing is comments about the not-so-private parts on the boys. Lol. I work at Petco and I have had customers tell me that the rats have tumors or are having babies. Uh, nope...

Since I got my hairless boy I've heard some funny comments too. The receptionist at the vet's office said she thought he was really gross, which I found hilarious. You would think someone who works at a vet clinic would be used to rodents.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Someone thought my rats were guinea pigs once...

So far no "stupid" remarks, just "Ew, rats" .

That is hilarious, "What kind of dog is that?". HAHA ;D


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

This is an awesome idea for a thread, lol. I look forward to some other responses.

Fortunately I haven't had any negative comments about my personal rats.
I do work at a pet store and I handle the rats we have a lot and customers always walk by and gasp and I just try to explain that they're the best pets ever. 
I tell them that they are extremely smart and if I wouldn't get fired I would probably tell some people that the rats are smarter than they are


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Too many to count.. Funniest and most unintelligent thing someone said was..
"WHY would you own a RAT? Don't they breed A LOT and lay eggs in your walls?"
I laughed so incredibly hard. I didn't even say anything back, I just walked away crying
from laughter. She was dead serious too.
Another weird thing someone has ever said was "Wow! I don't see many people with those. Did you take it from It's mothers pouch?"
He then explained to me that his grandfather owned a Possum as well and they actually make great Pets..
He looked really shocked when I told him it was just a Fat rat.  People amuse me..


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Yay this thread got rated 5 stars! *happy dance* Thank you guys for all of the responses so far, I look forward to providing entertainment for everybody! 

I have another couple of classics to add from my span of rat ownership:

1) "Is that a ferret?" - My neighbor about my first rat, who was agouti and obviously looks nothing like a ferret.

2) There was a rather obnoxious lady in my freshman introduction course at my college. It was my turn in show-n-tell, so I had brought in a slideshow of my animals' photos and shared a little about each of them. I got to Alban, and was telling his story as a "rescue" (long story short for those who didn't know about him, he was supposed to be a feeder rat who was kept in appalling conditions as a baby and continues to have respiratory issues as a direct result of them) when this happens:
Le Me cool: *changing slides* "...and this Alban, or as I call him, 'Big Al.' He is the only rescue of my pets. I brought him home from a pet store who didn't treat him very well at all and was going to use him as snake food and- "
Obnoxious Lady  *interupts me*: "Well that's all he's ever good for!" 
??? Me: "Excuse me?"
: "That's all rats are good for, am I right?"
(Note: this lady was also a devout Christian, as am I. This is relevant in a second)
 Me *trying not to explode*: "Ma'am, with all due respect, I believe *all *life is sacred." *pointed look*
 OL: *turns ten shades of red and shuts up*
I have no clue how I kept it together. It's funny now, in a weird way, but at the time, I about strangled her.

I got a LOT of flack about Havoc because he was hairless:
3) "Do you shave him?"
4) "What's wrong with him? Does he have mange?"
My favorite of the bunch:
5) I was with Havoc at a different PetSmart here in my town, when an angry older-ish lady walked up to us and started roaring about how cruel it was for me to keep an obviously sick animal alive like that (Havoc was about a year old and in perfect health) and how could I let a creature suffer and *BLAH BLAH BLAH* (I tuned out after a couple of sentences, so I don't remember exactly what all she said, but it was all to the above effect). All I said to all of this was, after being thoroughly shocked (WTF, lady?) was, "Um...he's not sick, just hairless. They're supposed to look like that..." and walked away embarassed/disgusted as can be.


----------



## RatVeldman (Apr 23, 2012)

Dumbest thing was when a friend wanted me to bring my rats outside for her to see. I was reluctant because my ratties were only at our house for less than a week so I don't know if they would try to run off. If they 
did end up jumping out of her arms then i'd lose my rats! I told her to come inside to see the rats and she still wanted me to bring them OUTSIDE for her to see. I also said that the rats are under alot of sunlight and
I don't think it's a good idea to have them out. She goes "But they're RATS!". UMmmm...RATS ARE NOCTURNAL and they could suffer HEAT STROKES!!!!!!!! What a dummy. It wasn't hot outside but still...my point
was my rats..my rules. Never again. Ugh.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Keelyrawr said:


> Too many to count.. Funniest and most unintelligent thing someone said was..
> "WHY would you own a RAT? Don't they breed A LOT and lay eggs in your walls?"
> I laughed so incredibly hard. I didn't even say anything back, I just walked away crying
> .


I was going to reserve a baby rat 7 years ago with my mother from a person who claimed to be a reputable breeder, she had an advertisement on the local news paper, and thats where we found her, she told me how she had been breedin rats for several years, and how nice her rats were. She had two female rats, who were very skittish, and big, she told us that the mother has not yet laid her eggs, which from the babies come from... first of the rat wasnt even pregnant(neither of them), and second, she didnt have male rats. Me and my mum just walked away. at the time we didnt laugh at all cause we were shocked.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been in a couple on pretty funny situations as well.

There was the one and only time that I took Molly, my hairless rat, to the vet. I called them beforehand so they could put her into the system because she was a new patient. 
Lady: So what sort of coat color and pattern does she have?
Me: She's a hairless rat, but she does have a few markings.
Lady: Did you shave her?
Me: No she's just like that normally.
Molly became a bit of a star when I brought her to the vet. Every few minutes or so while we were waiting one of the staff members would come in and look at her. They said they've never seen anything like her before.

This incident is a little rat related, but not quite. 
My boyfriend and I own a few mice from time to time, and his Dad calls them rats even though we explained that they are mice.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Phantom said:


> This incident is a little rat related, but not quite.
> My boyfriend and I own a few mice from time to time, and his Dad calls them rats even though we explained that they are mice.


lol my boyfriend's mom calls our rats mice all the time and always refers to them as males even though we told her several times that they are females.


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

I think that my all time favorite comment was, "What do you mean you have rats?! Don't they carry the black plague???" Seriously people? There are no cases of the black plague in 1st world countries and these are domesticated rats! Just because they are rats it doesn't mean they are automatically born with the black plague. Some people are pure idiots!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Nauseum said:


> Just because they are rats it doesn't mean they are automatically born with the black plague. Some people are pure idiots!


And even better, rats didn't have anything to do with the plague. Lol

But thats' the one I get a lot, aside from the balls jokes, it's plague jokes.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

My rats love to sit on my chest down my top... there are so many photos and videos on them doing it on facebook and my friends all think it's hilarious :')


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I honestly can not remember the last time I got any weird or mean remarks. Where I live people are pretty tolerant of everything, and the people I tell who are not comfortable with rats as pets have almost always shown shocked curiosity in the same way I react when someone tells me something that I find weird and interesting. I rarely get offended when people say things like "Rats as PETS? Why!" Because I think of how I would react if someone told me they kept pet vampire bats or miliepedes(my phobia!)

In fact, almost all the mean remarks I got were directed at ME not rats. And mostly meant to be hurtful and had no real basis in them hating rats. One was an angry Ex who would call me 'Rat girl' to everyone, until he realized that I was not offended by this lol. I told him it was the same as making fun of a dancer by calling them 'Dancer girl', totally ineffective.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Kiko said:


> I honestly can not remember the last time I got any weird or mean remarks. Where I live people are pretty tolerant of everything, and the people I tell who are not comfortable with rats as pets have almost always shown shocked curiosity in the same way I react when someone tells me something that I find weird and interesting. I rarely get offended when people say things like "Rats as PETS? Why!" Because I think of how I would react if someone told me they kept pet vampire bats or miliepedes(my phobia!)
> 
> In fact, almost all the mean remarks I got were directed at ME not rats. And mostly meant to be hurtful and had no real basis in them hating rats. One was an angry Ex who would call me 'Rat girl' to everyone, until he realized that I was not offended by this lol. I told him it was the same as making fun of a dancer by calling them 'Dancer girl', totally ineffective.


Lol I remember my "Rat Girl" label phase, Koko. Except it was from my less-than-lovely classmates who used it to tease me and spread rumors that I French kiss my rats all through middle and part of high school. It started because I allowed my first rat to *GASP* lick my face at my 4th grade show-n'-tell (come on kids, you let your dog lick your face...is that really any different?). It became more boring than anything as time wore on because they didn't have much material because that and the generic, vapid high school crap. I've had boyfriends who didn't really get the whole "rat thing," but I don't believe any were truly disgusted to my knowledge. One actually had mice and my current boyfriend was a little uncertain about them until he met Alban and Havoc...and now he adores Alban and Axl (my new dumbo's name!). 

Although I digress, he is still a bit oblivious about them. The other night he was over to meet Axl and he thought that the rat was pooing on him...turns out it was Axl's little *ahem* boy parts going across his neck *snickers*! ;D


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Dumbest comment- " Doesn't it smell?"
Me- "Only if you don't keep its cage clean"
Person- "No, I meant, doesn't it spray or something?"

Apparently they confused my rat with a skunk, LOL!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

shawnalaufer said:


> Dumbest comment- " Doesn't it smell?"
> Me- "Only if you don't keep its cage clean"
> Person- "No, I meant, doesn't it spray or something?"
> 
> Apparently they confused my rat with a skunk, LOL!


Or an unneutered tom cat perhaps? Lol! If my boys "sprayed" I'd be dumping a lot more money into getting their booties neutered!


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

I've actually had people recently remove me or block my posts from facebook (and tell me that they have done so) because they think I post too many pictures and videos of my rats! I think that it's absolutely hilarious that something soooo cute would bother people, hahaha!


----------



## hcroark (May 6, 2012)

My daughter came down sick with an autoimmune disease. She spent 3 days vomiting and running fever, then she had a weird rash to come up on her face, hands, and feet. She also had severe joint pain and inflammation. She spent 4 days in the hospital. SEVERAL friends and family members blamed it on our ratties that we had bought a couple weeks before. Gah


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Nauseum said:


> I've actually had people recently remove me or block my posts from facebook (and tell me that they have done so) because they think I post too many pictures and videos of my rats! I think that it's absolutely hilarious that something soooo cute would bother people, hahaha!


Oh my god, hahahah. That's why we have this forum and fellow rat lovers to share our pictures and videos with 
Luckily I work with a girl that also owns rats so we send pictures to each other all the time and tell stories about our ratties!

You know it would be a different story if you posted a ton of pictures of dogs or cats.. people are so ignorant/idiotic.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

This should be a sticky


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Hahaha, this thread is both hilarious and pathetic at the same time xD

I think I fall in the boat of "Oh what a cute hamster... OMG its a RAT? GROSS!"... lol...


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Jaguar said:


> Hahaha, this thread is both hilarious and pathetic at the same time xD
> 
> I think I fall in the boat of "Oh what a cute hamster... OMG its a RAT? GROSS!"... lol...


Thank you, Jaguar *tips hat* I've had experiences like that before. It was cute when you thought it was a hamster, why can't be a rat and cute? My boys are both darling! ;D


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Lady: OMG what is that?!Me: Um. North American whip tailed squirrel.Lady: it's a squirrel?Me: Yeah.Lady: oh how cute!!! Can I pet him?Me: sure. Lady: he's darling! Honey come look at the squirrel!"honey"/ Hubby : (approaches calmly)thats a rat.Lady: A RAT?!? (jerks hand away)Her hubby started laughing at her bias.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

This is one of the best threads ever! But my favorite rat comments......Oh well one day I was walking through my yard out to the hose to squirt out the bottom of my rat cage (had Sheebah on my shoulder) and my five year old neighbor is outside playing and she sees my rat on my shoulder. She comes running over and she screeches happily "will fuzzy bunny fit in barbie car?" I am choking on laughter and I finally say " no she is a tad too big" she walks away disappointed until I come over and let her hold Sheebah and explain for the hundredth time she is a rat


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

hcroark said:


> My daughter came down sick with an autoimmune disease. She spent 3 days vomiting and running fever, then she had a weird rash to come up on her face, hands, and feet. She also had severe joint pain and inflammation. She spent 4 days in the hospital. SEVERAL friends and family members blamed it on our ratties that we had bought a couple weeks before. Gah


God forbid those of us with rats come down with anything. It WILL be blamed on them.



Personally, I can't stand for someone to call my rats 'mice' and vice versa 
"well same difference" NO. FIRST OFF. Same difference?! D< And NO, they are NOT the same thing D<
I actually into a physical altercation with someone in middle school because she kept calling my mouse a rat, and was making rude comments about her. Everyone else was ooing and awwing over her, but this one girl kept on with 'ew, a rat with it's beady little eyes. ew, it has diseases, ew wormy tail'. Yeeeepppp, I ended up in the principals office. 
Just a peeve of mine. burns me up.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> God forbid those of us with rats come down with anything. It WILL be blamed on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe the joys of middle school! You would not have enjoyed the stuff I used to hear when I was that age (I had an bizarrely named agouti boy and two hairless girls back-to-back, so you can only imagine the things I heard). I haven't had anybody mistake mine for mice yet - just ferrets and dogs!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Maiden said:


> Lady: OMG what is that?!Me: Um. North American whip tailed squirrel.Lady: it's a squirrel?Me: Yeah.Lady: oh how cute!!! Can I pet him?Me: sure. Lady: he's darling! Honey come look at the squirrel!"honey"/ Hubby : (approaches calmly)thats a rat.Lady: A RAT?!? (jerks hand away)Her hubby started laughing at her bias.


I apologize if I am taking up so much space with my responses, everybody because I forgot to mention this one in my previous post. A North American Whip Tailed Squirrel? AHAHAHA I literally lol'ed and I'm going to try that now. My personal twisted plot if somebody ever asked me that was to tell them it was a Mexican dog of some sort (i.e. from the urban legend in case nobody gets it) but I like your's a lot better. ;D


----------



## Ninjaxmeow (Mar 8, 2012)

During math class I was telling a friend how I was going to be getting some rats soon and then she said, "EW LIKE FROM THE SEWER? THEY HAVE DISEASES!" I was laughing pretty hard and she was just staring at me like I belonged in some kind of crazy hospital.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Is there a way this thread can be made a sticky?


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Great idea! I've had a ton of these ^_^ 

Once when I was taking the rubbish out, I had Basil on my shoulder. A guy walking past the house stopped, took out his earphones and squinted at us for a while, then said, "Is that. . .is that a chinchilla?" I, of course, said that no, he was a rat, to which the guy replied, "A rat? Aren't you scared of it?" 

Yes, terrified. 

Another time, this absolutely horrible woman stopped us outside the vet (we were waiting outside because it was a REALLY hot day and air conditioning is not a thing in Ireland, given we get about two hot days a year) and asked what I had brought my rat there for. I like talking about my rats, and so I was about to explain that he had a respiratory infection, but I barely got the words out before she said, "Why would you pay to have a rat put down? Couldn't you put it in the oven and turn on the gas, it would be the same wouldn't it?" He wasn't even going to BE put down, but that she would say something like that really irked me. 

My five year old niece is over from England and before she pets any of the rats, she always asks, "Is this one poisonous?" :')

In Penneys (a cheap clothes shop here in Ireland, it's called Primark in the UK) I sometimes buy the really cheap hats and scarves to make hammocks and beds for the rats. Once I was filling my basket when an older lady came over and started picking some up. She said something like, "Oh, these are great value aren't they?" and I said, "Yeah, they're great. I use them to make beds for my pet rats, it's so much cheaper than buying in the pet stores." Her reaction? Wide-eyed horror, she laughed nervously and told me she'd "pray for me", then shuffled over to the next rail. It was so funny, my mam thought I had given the poor woman a heart attack.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Babs said:


> Her reaction? Wide-eyed horror, she laughed nervously and told me she'd "pray for me", then shuffled over to the next rail.


Hahahah what the heck! Does God frown upon keeping rats as friends/pets? LOL


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Babs said:


> My five year old niece is over from England and before she pets any of the rats, she always asks, "Is this one poisonous?" :')


Poisonous! ;D That is adorable


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Babs: Gotta love Primark for its cheapness!
I've had all the usual nonsense that everyone else has suffered.
The latest is I've only just started posting photos of my girls on Facebook, so my sister has been commenting on them. Then my sister's stupid friends (she does have really stupid giggly friends. You know how 14 year old girls are....) my sister's stupid friends keep saying stupid comments to her about how I live in a sewer and I must be filthy 
They weren't complaining when the train was delayed and I gave them all a lift home last week!
I think a couple have been converted


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Babs said:


> Wide-eyed horror, she laughed nervously and told me she'd "pray for me", then shuffled over to the next rail.


I simply cannot facepalm enough. I hate being told I'll be prayed for, especially over something stupid.
Rats as pets? Really? ooOoOoOoo, lord help you! help us all!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't gotten any funny stuff just frustrating things. My friends think I'm nuts but most like them. Rats just aren't something they would keep as a pet. I post pics of them on Facebook and i have one friend who constantly calls them snake food. Not that i have a problem with reptiles or owners feeding rats but mine have been raised since weaning and are NOT feeders. Its very frustrating


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

I kinda have a funny/cute story about my boy, Comet (RIP). 

Once when I went to take him to the vet to see if his surgical infection had cleared up and I was sitting in the waiting room waiting for my appointment and a lady came in with her yellow Labrador, Bandit I think she said his name was, and she sat down next to me. She asked me what I had in my travel cage, (she thought he was some type of pygmy bunny or something cause Comet had his cone on so he wouldn't irritate the infection), I told her a rat and she started asking questions about him.

While we were talking her dog took great interest in Comet and Comet was very interested in him and they both just kind of stared at each other through Comet's cage bars. Then Bandit went into his appointment while I continued to wait. About 20 minutes later the door to the exam room that they had gone in opened and all I see is Bandit's face staring intently at Comet's cage and I heard his owner say to the vet "Oh he's just looking to see if his little rat friend is still there, he hasn't said good-bye yet" and I just started laughing because the sight of my little boy was helping to keep this big dog calm during his appointment. 

And then when I was going into my appointment, Bandit was leaving and I lowered the cage so the boys could sniff good-bye and Bandit just licked the whole side of the cage and Comet got soaked. It was soo cute and funny I don't think the vet even knew what to think


----------



## RattyShay (Jun 11, 2012)

Ever since i started thinking about getting rats, the main question people ask me is Do they smell... I just say... No more then my brother


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

omggg this thread is perfect on so many levels.
normally i get the whole 'ew, their tails look like snakes! they gross!' and the usual.
BUT! a lot of people ask if my hairless male is a naked mole rat, like Rufus from Kim Possible.
I always say, 'close! but hes a hairless rat' haha. also, i get 'whats that on his butt?' or 'why are his balls so big!'
its always interesting to see peoples reactions. a lot of people think my bearded dragon is more gross than my rats, though. 
but i get offended. i don't walk around calling people's babies gross, or going 'ew!!' at them. human babies are much more gross than rats!

the most recent comment, though, is kinda funny. I was telling my friend i just got a new baby rat, and he's a blue russian.
my friend goes, 'blue?? did you paint him?' like wtf, who paints their animals lololol


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

mzunderstood09 said:


> I kinda have a funny/cute story about my boy, Comet (RIP).
> 
> Once when I went to take him to the vet to see if his surgical infection had cleared up and I was sitting in the waiting room waiting for my appointment and a lady came in with her yellow Labrador, Bandit I think she said his name was, and she sat down next to me. She asked me what I had in my travel cage, (she thought he was some type of pygmy bunny or something cause Comet had his cone on so he wouldn't irritate the infection), I told her a rat and she started asking questions about him.
> 
> ...


That is so cute!!! Love it!


----------



## minnehaha25 (Mar 14, 2012)

my aunt once asked me if my boys would change gender because they were all males......i was laughing so hard i couldnt help but yell at her their not frogs!! she still thinks they do.. frikin people!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I wanted to add this because I almost forgot about this thread. 

When I brought Alban to the vet last week I overheard a little girl (4-5ish maybe?) asking her mom in the waiting area and idling chatting about the animals there to see the vet while I was at the front desk with my boy. They were going back and forth about Alban, and I heard the girl:

Girl: "Look at that hamster!" *points at Alban's cage*. The mom looks over.
Mom: "Oh honey, that's a rat! Do you want to ask the nice lady if you can hold the rat?" ;D 
Me *praying that the girl says no because Alban was deathly ill*








Girl *cocks her head to one side and very confused* : "A....what?"

;D Ha! I love kids sometimes.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow i've never had anyone say anything funny about my rats, minus dad who for a whole month after his car accident (he had and still has some brain issues) kept calling them rabbits. he would say "I'm going to feed the rabbits" and we would have to remind him that we have rats and we haven't had a rabbit in five years. he also kept calling our dog pup pup (his name is pup) instead of normally calling pup, puppy, or dumb dumb (he responds to all of them).
once at my grandma's house we had some people over, a few old friends of mine, they saw I had a cat carrier and were curious. At first they were disgusted with the idea of having a rat, less then five minutes later they had all of them on their shoulders and laps playing with them and feeding them crackers. My grandma is also scared of rats, though its funny because she's always feeding them treats like fresh fruits from her garden, she even pets them and plays with their tails, she even attempts to hold them, but usually not for that long. she also gives them funny nick names, and she's always asking to see how my boys are doing or if they've been boggling that day. my great grandpa also loves to feed them treats, like the cracker pieces from trail mix and even potato chips.
A lot of times when my friends find out I have rats, they are disgusted, but as soon as they see them in less then ten minutes they are either playing with their tails, feeding them treats, or have them up on their shoulders or open up the cage so they can run around the room. then when they leave they think their the coolest animals on the planet. even if they don't come over after I tell them stories about them they think their cool.
Once me and my choir teacher (and my default our whole class of around thirty people or more) started talking about how my rats chase my cat and how her cat is scared of a tiny beta fish, and afterwards half of the class was asking me about my rats, surprisingly where I live they are considered normal pets I guess, a lot of them weren't scared or thought they were gross, they actually thought they were cute or cool, and were asking if they were like hamsters or gerbils, and I had to explained that they were more like little two year olds.


----------

